# Reheating Fillet Mignon & Prime Rib (Sous Vide)



## Bearcarver

*Reheating Fillet Mignon & Prime Rib *(Sous Vide)

OK guys, this is one of the 2 main reasons I got this Sous Vide Supreme. It is the only way I know of that you can take a piece of meat that was smoked or cooked to a given Internal Temp, and reheat it without making it done more than it was the first time.

Below is how I did a slice of Prime Rib & some pieces of Fillet Mignon (Beef Tenderloin):


*For the Fillet Mignon:*
When I originally made the whole Tenderloin, we ate what we wanted the first night. Then I kept enough for us for the next night, and I divided up the rest into 5 separate meals for Me & Mrs Bear, and vacuum bagged & double sealed them in 5 bags.

Then 2 hours before Supper I brought the Temp of my SV up to 132°, and put a Thawed Pack of Fillet Mignon slices in.
Then 1 1/2 hours later, I pulled the pack out & removed the pieces from the bag.
We each took what we wanted for our Supper, and Plated it with some Green Beans & Pan Fried Taters (Like Home Fries).
I had a little bit left of that pack which some way managed to find it’s way onto my next day’s Breakfast Plate with a couple of Eggs.
The inside of cuts shows how nothing changes in the doneness when you reheat with SV.

*Prime Rib:*
I did basically the same thing with the leftover Prime Rib Slices.
I bagged the leftover slices after we ate right after the original Smoking, and froze them.
Then the day before reheating I thawed a slice out & put it in my SV set at 132° for 1 1/2 hours.
Then cut it into two pieces for me & Mrs Bear, along with sides of Taters Au Gratin & Corn.

Enjoy,

Bear




5 Packs of Leftover Beef Tenderloins for 5 Suppers for Me & Mrs Bear:






 

Leftover Fillet Mignon (Apple Smoked):





 

Fresh out of Sous Vide:





 

Bear's Supper---Fillet, Pan Fried Taters & Green Beans:





 

Next Morning Breakfast---Pan heated Fillet pieces & a Couple Eggs:





 


*PRIME RIB*

Leftover Prime Rib Slices:





 

One slice racked & ready:





 

Bear's Supper---Prime Rib, Taters Au Gratin, and Corn:


----------



## BigRedSmokin

The more I read about these SV, the more I'm thinking I need one. Now I just got to convince the wife!!
Thanks for the idea and the food looks great too.:)

Jason.


----------



## idahopz

You had me at the steak and eggs plate, John!


----------



## troutman

Yup works like a champ !!!  I keep finding more things I love about SV every day !!!


----------



## gary s

Nice, I have some brisket, pork and I'm not sure what else in 
the freezer, a perfect way to re-heat without cooking it more.
:)

Gary


----------



## GATOR240

I may need to look into the SV. Good looking meals! I'm telling you Bear, one of these days I may have to take a ride across 80 and show up on your doorstep around supper time!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

BigRedSmokin said:


> The more I read about these SV, the more I'm thinking I need one. Now I just got to convince the wife!!
> Thanks for the idea and the food looks great too.:)
> Jason.



Thank You Jason!
And for the "Like".

Bear



idahopz said:


> You had me at the steak and eggs plate, John!



Thank You Pete!!
Yeah the Breakfasts always make it even better!!
And Thanks for the "Like".

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Nice, I have some brisket, pork and I'm not sure what else in
> the freezer, a perfect way to re-heat without cooking it more.
> :)
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
Yup---Any other way I ever reheated whole meats always made it done too much in the process.
And Thanks for the "Like".

Bear


----------



## disco

All looks great Bear and likeable! However, left over beef? As good as this beef looks I am surprised there were left overs!


----------

